
Issues with 2018 MacBook Pro Keyboard - a13n
https://twitter.com/a13n/status/1050131164445306880
======
av3csr
Wasn't dust originally blamed for this behaviour in earlier models? I seem to
remember Apple redesigning the butterfly mechanism around the issue.

~~~
a13n
Yep, that's the news here. They said they improved the keyboards in the 2018
model, but they (anecdotally / reportedly) aren't any better.

